# DC weekend group rides?



## ChrisJ83 (Jun 14, 2006)

Anything going on this early in the year? I am based out of NW most weekends and ride Sunday am. Heard about a faster paced group riding in Rock Creek any info?


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Yep. The Bicycle Place in Silver Spring is the fastest thing going this time of year. But usually they get 50+ riders so there is a pace for everyone.

The shop is perfectly placed since people from Maryland, like me, don't have to drive in to the city to get there and its a reasonable distance from the city for people that are going to ride there.

I dunno bout this weekend. Depends on that happens to all this snow.


----------



## Snpiperpilot (Feb 13, 2011)

PP have fast rides nearly every weekend. I tend to take a slower ride on the weekends and go a bit longer instead. Usually I take a CC ride instead of a B ride. Here are the rides this weekend. 

http://www.bikepptc.org/node/5507#Feb27Sun


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Jun 14, 2006)

I may be at that Bicycle Place ride in a few weeks. I'm a MTBer just do most of my training on the road bike....


----------

